# signs youve gained?



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 31, 2006)

Besides the obvious weight , any signs of ya'll that youve gained weight besides the look in the mirror...


----------



## InsecureGirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Well... I know I've gained when..


My clothes feel tighter
Stretch marks
People comment that I've gotten bigger
Obviously most people would see the number on the scale go up (I don't weigh myself personally)

These are the only things I could think of right now.. but I'm fairly certain there are probably more ways to tell that I've gained... and for the record I don't gain purposely, it just happens. :eat1:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 31, 2006)

My three biggest signs are...

clothes fitting tighter
snoring more
my face in photos, I can gain/lose 10-15 lbs and it will show BIG TIME in my face.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 31, 2006)

lap shrinkage - getting out of breath more easily - clothing that stretches showing signs of wear - insides of pants (especially leggings) ripping or wearing out - getting hungry more often as my belly gets used to eating more- an addition of another chin -seats belts getting tighter or not closing- getting generally more dimply all over. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## AtlasD (Nov 1, 2006)

Finally broke through the plateau I had been stuck on, and lately it's been getting harder to bend over, tie my shoes, pick up things from the floor. That little pudge roll gets it the way. It's wierd, but I actually kinda like the sensation....


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 1, 2006)

i've noticed i've been getting out of breath more than i used too. im sure its because im bigger. also my biggest pair of jeans are getting tighter, my shirts are more snug around my belly, and my face is alot puffier.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

A double chin. I don't usually have a prominent one but right after a big gain I develope a whopping double chin and fat face that eventually dwindles once the weight adjusts.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> A double chin. I don't usually have a prominent one but right after a big gain I develope a whopping double chin and fat face that eventually dwindles once the weight adjusts.


im hoping mine adjusts. its freakin huge right now.


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 1, 2006)

Cheeks that look puffy as mine rounded out.
Letting the hair grow to compliment it.


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 1, 2006)

The seams in my clothes are stretched to full tension and if I were to sit down they would definately pop. Oh and the deep red imprint of the button and waist of my jeans across my stomach.


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a big presentation thingie this weekend, and just took my favorite blazer out of my closet. I tried it on with the hiking pants I'm planning wearing to wear it with and I get to the last button and realize--it's gone! and I about shit b/c I have nothing else that's really workable, clothing wise (all the wrong season, etc). And then I suddenly thought: jesus, lady, how insolent is your belly that it just *pow* spit that last bottom off?

Luckily I found the button and have time to sew it on!


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

When your panties roll down over your bottom belly......happened to me this morning. Damn, I really liked that pair.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Ah, the tyranny of the too-small panties! When the panties you're wearing are so high cut (thong, anyone?) that all you end up with is a thin 'v' up the middle and your entire bare belly spilling out the sides. 

Totally impractial panties right there.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ah, the tyranny of the too-small panties! When the panties you're wearing are so high cut (thong, anyone?) that all you end up with is a thin 'v' up the middle and your entire bare belly spilling out the sides.
> 
> Totally impractial panties right there.


So you have those too....


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> So you have those too....


Thing is, I like coverage in my panties (I like a coupla other things in my panties too but that's a story for another day). Not granny panties, but a barrier between skin and clothes. If I want to be naked, I'll be naked. PLUS I'm convinced panties that scant look ridiculous on me. I don't know if others would agree, this is, after all, a place for fat admiration, but I think it looks like the height of silliness, so I never wear them. I think, if I had a partner who liked it, sure, I'd do it for him.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> So you have those too....


I'm wearing some now! I call these shifty or twisty pants, because I always feel like I'm falling out of them so I'm constantly shifting them or straightening them.

they are the reason I gave up undies except in special cases.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

My friend mentioned having a 'hungry ass crack' the other day and it took a split second before I got what she meant, but when I did, I burst out laughing. Some panties (or some pants worn over those panties) just won't stay...outta there.


God, has this conversation devolved into something gross and tacky? Should we stop?


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Thing is, I like coverage in my panties (I like a coupla other things in my panties too but that's a story for another day). Not granny panties, but a barrier between skin and clothes. If I want to be naked, I'll be naked. PLUS I'm convinced panties that scant look ridiculous on me. I don't know if others would agree, this is, after all, a place for fat admiration, but I think it looks like the height of silliness, so I never wear them. I think, if I had a partner who liked it, sure, I'd do it for him.


I am in agreement on the purely ridiculous look of some panties. I've found its all in finding the right pair of thongs...right material, cut etc. Being a HUGE fan of panties and lingerie, I have tried them all. My biggest complaint with thongs are the sheer length of the "string" on plus-sized thongs. TMI here...but I mean they are supposed to go INSIDE your cheeks so I do not need fourteen feet of material there. Anyone know what I mean?

On a side note...anyone get the new crotchless panties Lane Bryant just got? LOVE THEM!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> I am in agreement on the purely ridiculous look of some panties. I've found its all in finding the right pair of thongs...right material, cut etc. Being a HUGE fan of panties and lingerie, I have tried them all. My biggest complaint with thongs are the sheer length of the "string" on plus-sized thongs. TMI here...but I mean they are supposed to go INSIDE your cheeks so I do not need fourteen feet of material there. Anyone know what I mean?
> 
> On a side note...anyone get the new crotchless panties Lane Bryant just got? LOVE THEM!!!!!:smitten:


Lane Bryant's of Hollywood, eh?
if anyone wants my address to send me a pair, just let me know! maybe red for the upcoming holiday, or white because I'm a virgin.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I can tell that I've gained...my clothing is def. tighter, and I'm hungrier.

Oh and my feet have gotten fat (wider). So lately, I've been buying new pairs to make up for the old ones that are too narrow.


----------



## GPL (Nov 2, 2006)

MeowMac said:


> The seams in my clothes are stretched to full tension and if I were to sit down they would definately pop. Oh and the deep red imprint of the button and waist of my jeans across my stomach.



Mmmmm...,
It is awesome to hear things like this 
I bet it looks very sexy on you, hehe:wubu: 
(Check out my thread about too tight clothes!)

Thanks, GPL.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

when my bra gets tighter, like today. it keeps rolling up on the sides and i have to pull it down every few minutes. it's making me crazy!!!


----------



## toni (Nov 2, 2006)

My clothes start to get uncomfortabe. Like today for example, my pants felt sooooooooooooo tight! UGH, I couldnt stand it anymore, I changed into sweats at work later on in the evening. I even noticed my ring being more snug on my finger.


----------



## wicked_pear (Nov 3, 2006)

The usual, tighter jeans and the lasting imprint when changing. Actually having to reach for dishes in the kitchen as my stance becomes wider.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 3, 2006)

My double chin that I have grown in the past few months i looked in the mirror this morning and BAM! My bras are getting tight also. might be time for a 46.


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

MeowMac said:


> The seams in my clothes are stretched to full tension and if I were to sit down they would definately pop. Oh and the deep red imprint of the button and waist of my jeans across my stomach.


Aaahhh....but then the great feeling of undoing that button and zipper and freeing my imprisoned tummy. Good stuff....


----------



## BigBoy2007 (Nov 5, 2006)

Last week, i was eating at mc' donalds and i had 4 big macs, 3 large fries, 3 mc' flurries and 4 applie pies....well...all i can say is your definatly gaining when you stand up to throw your tray out and your button flies off and your belly hangs out....I walked out very happy.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 5, 2006)

well, for me, my clothes are getting tighter, and i've started to jiggle when i jog or run. the jiggle especially is the sign i notice...


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 7, 2006)

ya ive noticed my clothes feelin tighter round my tummy lately


----------



## -X- (Nov 7, 2006)

-clothes definantly being tighter

-wripping pants

-this may not be one, but 'habitually' opening the refrigderater, looking for food everytime I walk by whether I'm hungry or not

-being hungry more often, and eating bigger portions as my weight increases.. (actually trying to lose weight but cant find any motivation, or obstacles constantly coming in my way as I try to start a more active routine )

-out of breath quicker

-I remember a comedian saying "you know your fat when you need to suck in your belly to tie your shoes!" and laughing about it..( I was 'chubby' at the time). Now that has become a reality for me.

- knocking things over with my body that I wasnt previously able to do (e.g. knocking over a bottle with my stomach or hitting a lamp with my behind )

-getting mistaken for a female when a man only saw my backside in England. (I guess my body grew out in a hourglass-type figure rather than the 'norm' male weight gain in the upperbody??)

- not being able to see the scale past my stomach without leaning forward or somewhere.

- and last but not least comments from my mother about my weight who is heavier than I am, me being about 290 now....


----------



## SummerG (Nov 7, 2006)

all my clothes are stretchy so they don't give much away to me, lol... i tend to notice gains by things like my bathtub being tighter at my hips, or the steering wheel of my car pressing more into my belly.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

this may not always signal a weight gain, but a change in my measurements.


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Lane Bryant's of Hollywood, eh?
> if anyone wants my address to send me a pair, just let me know! maybe red for the upcoming holiday, or white because I'm a virgin.


OK....I tried those suckers on. Talk about looking ridiculously silly!! They are also thongs so you have two "thong" pieces and they naturally got twisted together "in there". And I had such high hopes cause they are super cute. Needless to say, these panties have probably found their final resting place in the bottom of one of my lingerie drawers.


----------

